
I ditched the Mac for the iPad, and I’ll never go back - occamschainsaw
https://www.fastcompany.com/90259725/why-i-ditched-the-mac-to-work-exclusively-on-ipad-pro
======
gitgud
Do any developers use an iPad pro? There's just so many OS features that I
would miss going to an iPad; multiple windows on the screen, multiple
monitors...

Although there would be less distractions, it seems like a huge step down in
capabilities.

------
Crontab
I like the iPad as a secondary device but the lack of user freedom and true
file management would be an issue for me if it was my only computer.

------
raginbajin
I could do this if the iPad Pro supported a mouse. For something that I do I
need to point and click and tapping the screen wastes a lot of time.

